# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Chesapeake development announcement?

## wsucougz

My feeling is that something big is about to be announced, and won't be limited to "just" a Whole Foods.  The demolition of existing structures has been larger in scale than I originally thought, even stretching north of 63rd in at least one spot.  Now there are large swaths of scraped land and a ton of sidewalks being laid.  Further, Classen Curve is close to being wrapped up.

----------


## OKCTalker

In the triangle bounded by 63rd, Western and Grand they've cleared the buildings that were formerly Hahn-Cook and Reserve National, and they just removed the former King's Court condos on the north side of 63rd. IMHO it makes sense to bulldoze in order to reduce taxes, insurance and maintenance costs (Reserve National's porte-cochere collapsed after the 12/24 blizzard). I think that sidewalks are now a higher OKC priority since the City got its hand slapped recently by the feds. 

Even if there isn't a pending deal, it makes economic sense to remove doomed structures, and it visually improves their own neighborhood.

----------


## metro

wsu, I also wonder because the Reserve National building demo, is now going a good distance underground. I'm not sure if this is necessary no matter what to remove/cap utilities, or if they are going to start prepping for something. I hope your hunch is right.

----------


## benman

> My feeling is that something big is about to be announced, and won't be limited to "just" a Whole Foods.  The demolition of existing structures has been larger in scale than I originally thought, even stretching north of 63rd in at least one spot.  Now there are large swaths of scraped land and a ton of sidewalks being laid.  Further, Classen Curve is close to being wrapped up.


Possibly the redevelopment of Nichols Hills Plaza north of 63rd and a boutique hotel or new apartments or new offices south of 63rd..?? any of that would neat.

----------


## soonerguru

I've heard from an inside source they will be developing an urban community garden; not sure where.

----------


## OKCTalker

> wsu, I also wonder because the Reserve National building demo, is now going a good distance underground.


The hole was already there - the building had a huge basement.

----------


## Spartan

Well we've seen their masterplan on here before. Do you guys think that the buildings they're demo'ing go along with the masterplan for the mixed-use development they were planning? Of course, not that masterplans mean anything at all to Chesapeake..there's a new masterplan every year it seems. I don't think they even really know what they're going to do next with the development of their dream headquarters.

Do you think some of you guys could put together a map of what's being done right now? I just knew of Classen Curve and the funeral home, which is where Whole Foods will be built. I'm not sure if CHK or the City is paying for the new sidewalks.. I know it wouldn't be MAPS 3, but there was also sidewalk money included in the last huge bond issue we passed as well.

----------


## securityinfo

> I've heard from an inside source they will be developing an urban community garden; not sure where.


Built.  Just east of Shartel, between 61st and 62nd streets.  Very nice.

----------


## FritterGirl

> I've heard from an inside source they will be developing an urban community garden; not sure where.


Not a big secret. It was discussed in City Council meeting this past Tuesday. I believe it will be a coop garden open to employees. Part of the foods grown there will go to the Regional Food Bank of Oklahoma, as I understand from what I heard during Tuesday's council meeting.

----------


## Larry OKC

So which post is correct? #8 (already built) or #9 (will be)

----------


## Spartan

If you look on Google streetview, it looks like they were doing the work on the site last year when they took the streetview pics.

----------


## securityinfo

> So which post is correct? #8 (already built) or #9 (will be)


Well, they've built a block's worth of planters there... lots of chkers planting something.. drive by and have a look...

----------


## metro

It's already built, but it also looks like they continue to add on to it. I drove by yesterday and took pictures. I will post them soon. So far, it's a full block of a community garden.

----------


## jbrown84

I have a feeling something big is planned to go along with Whole Foods.  More retail seems most likely, but they haven't exactly filled up CC.

----------


## Larry OKC

That was my impression too when I drove thru it a couple of weeks ago...interesting layout etc, but mostly empty (with nothing saying "coming soon".

----------


## Spartan

Well if the past is any indication, there will never be an announcement from Chesapeake.

----------


## metro

> That was my impression too when I drove thru it a couple of weeks ago...interesting layout etc, but mostly empty (with nothing saying "coming soon".


There have been several retailers announced that have not put up any signage yet. See the Classen Curve thread.

----------


## Larry OKC

Not sure if I understand the reasoning....would much rather see a "________ Coming Soon" sign rather than just apparently empty store fronts. At least give some indication of life in the place other than the couple of eating places that are open

----------


## metro

Seems to be the status quo, and tuck can correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't remember seeing any signage "coming soon" for Republic, or 105 degrees, although Red Coyote, the Wood Fire Pizza place, Cafe 501 and Balliets did get signage up fairly early, although construction was already underway on them.

*Classen Curve tenants I can think of off top of my head that have been announced*

Balliets
Cafe 501
Upper Crust Wood Fired Pizza
Red Coyote Running & Fitness
Winter House Interiors
Metro Shoes
Uptown Kids
RePUBlic Gastropub
105 Degrees Restaurant & Academy

----------


## Spartan

Thanks for the list, metro. Most of us aren't too inclined to go digging through a 20+ page OKC Talk thread..

----------


## Steve

Guys, take note of the question I asked this afternoon in the Whole Foods thread

----------


## MikeOKC

Hmmm. Maybe it's because the whole lifestyle center concept has been on my mind of late, but maybe a "town center/village" shopping area?

- Large swaths
- Sidewalks

Maybe there really is a master plan.

----------


## foodiefan

just thowing this out. . .anybody think a Container Store might "fit" in CC??

----------


## mheaton76

> Guys, take note of the question I asked this afternoon in the Whole Foods thread


To Steve's point, other Whole Food locations do have some great retail located nearby. The location at Brentwood Square in St. Louis has a Container Store, Nordstrom Rack, and Rei. Other locations have Armani Exchange, and Ann Taylor Loft - not to mention some decent casual dining chains like California Pizza Kitchen. Hmmmm.

----------


## Steve

FYI - the Container Store has already confirmed it's coming to OKC, though we don't know where. Mr. Heaton, I think you may have given us our first potential piece of the puzzle... is it possible the Container Store is coming to Classen Curve?

----------


## mheaton76

Aha!  :Irule:

----------


## FritterGirl

I could imagine a Pottery Barn there as well.

----------


## redrunner

> FYI - the Container Store has already confirmed it's coming to OKC, though we don't know where. Mr. Heaton, I think you may have given us our first potential piece of the puzzle... is it possible the Container Store is coming to Classen Curve?


When and where did Container Store confirm they are coming to OKC?

----------


## betts

Why do we care about the Container Store?

----------


## mugofbeer

Did you know it was first brought to market by a girl who went to OU?  I took an entrepreneurship (sp?) class with her and it was her class project.  She sold it only a couple of years after that.

----------


## Urbanized

I'm fine with Whole Foods and whatever else shows up. But I'm secure enough in my manhood and can check out of my KeepItLocalOK bias for long enough to say that I would be giddy -- like, schoolgirl giddy -- at news of a Container Store.

----------


## progressiveboy

> Why do we care about the Container Store?


Why not???

----------


## dalelakin

> Why do we care about the Container Store?


Agreed??

----------


## JacksonW

> Why do we care about the Container Store?


Overpriced and overhyped after original founders sold it to private equity firm. 
The store branded elfa (that they push on everybody) has margins that would make a jeweler blush.

----------


## metro

> just thowing this out. . .anybody think a Container Store might "fit" in CC??


Yes, and I suspect they have a good shot locating there since they already announced they were coming.




> I could imagine a Pottery Barn there as well.


Doubt it considering there is one in Penn Square just down the road less than a mile.




> When and where did Container Store confirm they are coming to OKC?


A month or so back, there is a thread on it somewhere.




> Why do we care about the Container Store?


Coming from betts I'm actually surprised. Because it's a great store and OKC could definitely support a few of them. Far better than Bed, Bath and Beyond and such. I agree, I think our next piece of the puzzle might be solved, we know they are coming and that they like to be by Whole Foods. Now if we can just get a World Market to set up camp nearby.

----------


## FritterGirl

> Yes, and I suspect they have a good shot locating there since they already announced they were coming.
> 
> Doubt it considering there is one in Penn Square just down the road less than a mile.


Oops - meant Crate & Barrel. Had the right store in mind. Brain cells cranked out wrong name.

----------


## foodiefan

[QUOTE=metro;325227]Yes, and I suspect they have a good shot locating there since they already announced they were coming.

. . .and that's why I threw it out there. . .knew they were confirmed. . .would be the perfect place!! :Kicking:

----------


## betts

> Oops - meant Crate & Barrel. Had the right store in mind. Brain cells cranked out wrong name.


Ah, now Crate and Barrel piques my interest. Restoration Hardware too. Sorry, guys, I just can't get excited about containers.  Organization is neither one of my strong suits nor interests.  I've never felt compelled to even walk in a Container Store, despite having walked past them many times.

----------


## metro

Yeah, I'd love to have a Crate & Barrel and CB2 here. betts, you're usually on the national retail trends, surprised you aren't a Container store fan. We definitely could use one and I'm glad they are coming.

----------


## betts

Just can't get excited about containers, even the ones they have.  I like furniture and home decor a LOT though.  I think CB or CB2 would do very well here.  Probably CB would be better in that location.

----------


## krisb

CB or CB2 could pave the way for an IKEA.

----------


## Spartan

Metro, could you remind us where you hear Crate & Barrel is going in?

----------


## metro

Spartan, I didn't say CB was;  is Container Store that has confirmed. I just said I'd like to have a CB or CB2.

----------


## jbrown84

What's CB2?

----------


## Larry OKC

> What's CB2?


My guess is CB = Crate & Barrel and CB2 is Crate & Barrel Two (Too) although I don't know exactly what that is, maybe something along the lines of the Limited and the Limited Too??

on edit from Wikipedia...




> Sister Stores
> 
> Crate & Barrel has two sister stores. CB2 is a home furnishings division geared toward young adults[15] created in 2000.[16][17]
> 
> The Land of Nod sells home furnishings and gifts for children.

----------


## Spartan

> Spartan, I didn't say CB was;  is Container Store that has confirmed. I just said I'd like to have a CB or CB2.


Oh right right... I actually meant the Container Store but we were talking about CB and I guess I just personally wanted a CB much more. So the question is, where have you heard Container Store is going in? 

Hopefully the store we get is a lot nicer (at least on the outside) than the one in Austin.

----------


## onthestrip

> CB or CB2 could pave the way for an IKEA.


Or another half million residents.  Ikea is not coming anytime soon people.

----------


## Steve

Spartan, the Container Store confirmation came out during the ULI retail report

----------


## krisb

> Or another half million residents.  Ikea is not coming anytime soon people.


I didn't say it was coming soon, but that retail furniture stores like Crate & Barrel would only make it easier to attract IKEA.

----------


## Spartan

Ooooh. Alright, thanks Steve. I thought it was one of metro's many innuendos.

----------


## Steve

Spartan, go back, edit that and let's call it a night without another fight, ok?

----------


## metro

> What's CB2?


CB2 - Modern Furniture, Home Accessories, and more at cb2.com

----------


## Spartan

> Spartan, go back, edit that and let's call it a night without another fight, ok?


It was just a light-hearted joke..but I understand it can be difficult to read sarcasm online.

----------


## CuatrodeMayo

> What's CB2?


Awesome.

----------


## ChrisEddy

Hey everybody, just joined the site.  I have a copy of the official press release from Chesapeake confirming that Whole Foods is coming to OKC.  Here it is...

Whole Foods Market Announces Plans to Build Store in
Oklahoma City near Classen Curve Development and 
Chesapeake Energy Campus

OKLAHOMA CITY, OK (May 12, 2010) - Whole Foods Market (NASDAQ:WFMI), the worlds leading natural and organic foods supermarket, is coming to northwest Oklahoma City. The site was announced jointly today by officials from Whole Foods Market and Chesapeake Energy Corporation (NYSE:CHK).  

After many months of speculation, we are pleased and excited to officially confirm the much anticipated plan to build a Whole Foods Market store in northwest Oklahoma City, said Aubrey K. McClendon, CEO of Chesapeake. Whole Foods Market is a leader in the expanding natural and organic foods business.  The Whole Foods Market brand has been built on consistently selling the highest quality natural and organic food products and maintaining high standards of quality,  customer service and community involvement. The fact that we have attracted one of the most coveted retailers in the country to our community validates the revitalization we have experienced in Oklahoma City the past ten years.

Whole Foods Market recently signed a lease enabling Chesapeake to move forward with the construction of a 35,000 square-foot store along North Western Avenue between North Classen and N.W. 63rd Street to anchor the next phase of Chesapeakes development activities around its 50-acre Oklahoma City headquarters.

 The addition of a Whole Foods Market to the Classen, Western, Grand and N.W. 63rd Street district contiguous to our corporate headquarters campus signifies a major step forward in our vision to create the most vibrant and dynamic urban environment for our employees and neighbors  to live, work and play in Oklahoma. Without question, Whole Foods Market is the perfect complement to the upscale local retailers and restaurateurs in Classen Curve, south of the site where the new Whole Foods Market will be built, said McClendon. We are taking the retail, entertainment and business environment to a new level in Oklahoma City while simultaneously furthering a mission of sustainability and healthy living with the addition of a Whole Foods Market.

Scheduled to open by year-end 2011, the new Oklahoma City Whole Foods Market will be the largest natural and organic supermarket in the state. In keeping with Whole Foods Markets recently announced national initiative to reduce energy consumption and greenhouse gas emissions by 25 percent by 2010, the supermarket in Oklahoma City will be built to strict green building standards. The Oklahoma City store will incorporate an energy efficient design, alternative refrigerants and advanced eco-friendly systems.

Whole Foods Market has watched Oklahoma Citys transformation these past ten years with great interest. The area around Chesapeakes distinctive and beautiful campus, combined with Aubreys vision to create an eco-friendly, aesthetically beautiful and people-pleasing environment at Classen Curve, caught our attention, said Walter Robb, chief operating officer and co-president of Whole Foods Market. We look forward to bringing our innovative, dynamic food shopping experience to Oklahoma City.  As people who have followed our growth know, we do not take a cookie-cutter approach to our stores, but instead will design and build this store with products and ingredients sought out by the Oklahoma City community. We appreciate the genuine warmth we have experienced in Oklahoma City and look forward to serving the community.   

Tom Blanton of Blanton Property Company in Oklahoma City represented Chesapeake in the transaction.

# # #





About Chesapeake Energy Corporation

Chesapeake Energy Corporation is one of the largest producers of natural gas and the most active driller of new wells in the U.S. Headquartered in Oklahoma City, the company's operations are focused on discovering and developing unconventional natural gas and oil fields onshore in the U.S. Chesapeake owns leading positions in the Barnett, Fayetteville, Haynesville, Marcellus and Bossier natural gas shale plays and in the Eagle Ford, Granite Wash and various other unconventional oil plays.  The company has also vertically integrated its operations and owns substantial midstream, compression, drilling and oilfield service assets. Further information is available at Chesapeake Energy - America's Champion of Natural Gas.

About Whole Foods Market
Founded in 1980 in Austin, Texas, Whole Foods Market (wholefoodsmarket.com, NASDAQ: WFMI), is the leading natural and organic food retailer. As Americas first national certified organic grocer, Whole Foods Market was named Americas Healthiest Grocery Store by Health magazine. The company's motto, Whole Foods, Whole People, Whole Planet captures its mission to ensure customer satisfaction and health, Team Member excellence and happiness, enhanced shareholder value, community support and environmental improvement. Thanks to the companys more than 53,000 Team Members, Whole Foods Market has been ranked as one of the 100 Best Companies to Work For in America by FORTUNE magazine for 13 consecutive years. In fiscal year 2009, the company had sales of $8 billion and currently has more than 280 stores in the United States, Canada and the United Kingdom.

----------


## metro

do we really need this posted in 3 threads?

----------


## Watson410

ahhh cut Chris some slack.. He/She is new to the forum. This is VERY exciting news (in all 3 threads)  :LolLolLolLol:  I do kinda wish they would have chose downtown though..

----------


## BigD Misey

> Why do we care about the Container Store?


The Container Store is to women, what Hot Rods and Best Buy is to guys!  :Wife:

----------


## metro

Man, I just drove by Chesapeake area on NW 63rd, where those condos were that backed up to NHP. The demolition and cleanup has been done and it is a massive site and really opens up the space. I think too much work is being done in the area now for us NOT to hear an announcement or at least see some work starting soon.

----------


## betts

Aubrey owns more of those condos on 63rd and Grand, but I think some of them have people in them who are not currently willing to leave.  I would expect to see the buildings go when he has all of them.

----------


## Spartan

> Man, I just drove by Chesapeake area on NW 63rd, where those condos were that backed up to NHP. The demolition and cleanup has been done and it is a massive site and really opens up the space. I think too much work is being done in the area now for us NOT to hear an announcement or at least see some work starting soon.


I would not be surprised at all to see Chesapeake never once do PR for any of this project.

----------


## jbrown84

They did for Whole Foods.

----------


## Spartan

They put up signs after Whole Foods announced it, after Steve had persisted in asking them to confirm over and over..months.

----------


## jbrown84

They did a press release for the announcement.  That's what PR is.  It IS NOT confirming rumors before the parties involved are ready.

----------

